# painting colorado and willow blades



## heatemup (Sep 4, 2012)

i need info on it all guys.. powder coat or air brush? what kind of guns? what kind of paints? please help. thanks!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Good luck getting answers here. I know most my posts go unanswered in this forum. If you message me ill answer what i can to help. But im new to painting too. Have been catching fish on them though. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I would check out some YouTube video's on the basic how to's.But as far as the paint and powder paint I use createx water base paint and I use Pro Tec powder paint.Air brush I would buy Iwata eclipse might be a little more than some others but you pay for what you get.Will thats what I learned with the air brush's anyway lol.And check out the archives here you will get a ton of info.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I've gotten good results from brush tapping powder paint, although it can get tricky to get them to cure with out the paint slipping or sagging on the blade when you start using multiple colors. It is possible though..... just bake them in the oven raising the temp very slowly to the target temp so you don't over shoot it. Candy/transparent powder colors get even more touchy.

I do solid coat some blades, but like to keep some of the original bright/flashy quality of the spinner. Most of what i paint uses transparent colors or only paint areas of the blade so some of it remains un-painted and then *lightly* coat the entire blade with clear powder. Even after curing, you might get some visible cracks in the paint as the blades can still bend some. For my personal use, i don't mind. 

Here are some of mine. The dots and stripes are made with powder paint and either stencils or heat resistant tape......


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

heatemup said:


> i need info on it all guys.. powder coat or air brush? what kind of guns? what kind of paints? please help. thanks!


I think you can do more intricate work work with an air brush. You can get a cheap gun, but it's just that..........cheap. I started with a lower quality gun, and had troubles with it. I then purchased an Iwata Eclipse, and have been using it for three years now, trouble free.

Buy blades, give them a quip wipe with a cotton towel (old t shirt), prime it with white, and have at it. Most use Createx paint, available at hobby stores for a very reasonable price. Between colors, rinse the bowl/gun with warm water and Windex. Every couple of times, you'll need to disassemble the gun and give it a thorough cleaning.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Steve, how do you do an antifreeze back? mine aren't coming out good.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hetfieldinn. How do you manage that netting effect? And. How do you get them black lines so sharp and neat?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Steve, how do you do an antifreeze back? mine aren't coming out good.


Most 'anti-freeze' is done with chartreuse paint over a silver blade, with no white base coat. Some 'purists' have a certain paint recipe for anti-freeze. I find that just a light coating of chartreuse over a silver or gold blade does just as well.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

viper1 said:


> Hetfieldinn. How do you manage that netting effect? And. How do you get them black lines so sharp and neat?



Oddly enough, with netting. Cut it into squares bigger than the blades, stretch it over the blades, and hold it in place with mini spring clamps on the back side of the blade. Paint blade, then remove. The 'perch bars' are done with stencils. Go to your favorite magazine store, hold a magazine by the binding, give it a good shake, and pick up all the subscription cards and sales cards that fall out. Tell the lady at the register to have a nice day as she politely asks you to not come back. Cut whatever pattern you want out of the card with a zacto knife.

http://lurepartsonline.com/Shop-By-Category/Painting-Accessories/Scale-Netting.html


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

heatemup said:


> i need info on it all guys.. powder coat or air brush? what kind of guns? what kind of paints? please help. thanks!


While Hetfield continues to be a excellent perennial source of info, the search feature on OGF will give you days of reading on this topic and many others. I just dug up some of his posts and others on making harnesses and found a wealth of pages on such a common topic.

Het, do you still slay walleye? Do hear about it anymore...


----------



## heatemup (Sep 4, 2012)

ohiojmj said:


> While Hetfield continues to be a excellent perennial source of info, the search feature on OGF will give you days of reading on this topic and many others. I just dug up some of his posts and others on making harnesses and found a wealth of pages on such a common topic.
> 
> Het, do you still slay walleye? Do hear about it anymore...


 i did do that and did not find the information i was looking for. but good looking out bro


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Oddly enough, with netting. Cut it into squares bigger than the blades, stretch it over the blades, and hold it in place with mini spring clamps on the back side of the blade. Paint blade, then remove. The 'perch bars' are done with stencils. Go to your favorite magazine store, hold a magazine by the binding, give it a good shake, and pick up all the subscription cards and sales cards that fall out. Tell the lady at the register to have a nice day as she politely asks you to not come back. Cut whatever pattern you want out of the card with a zacto knife.
> 
> http://lurepartsonline.com/Shop-By-Category/Painting-Accessories/Scale-Netting.html


Ordered some netting not sure how you mean to hold it. With clamps don't they clamp front and back of blade?
i have tried those cards. But I sure don't get them as nice as yours. All my stencils seem to run or overspray. I have taped to reduce overspray and it seeps underneath. and when I hold stencil above a little i lose the sharpness. At my age some shake is normal too! LOL! Well i'll keep practising but guess i don't have artist in me. Although i love doing this. Gives me something to do on my bad days too!


----------



## heatemup (Sep 4, 2012)

Hetfield, how so you make the circles? Im haveing a hard time doing it with the airbrush...


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

heatemup said:


> Hetfield, how so you make the circles? Im haveing a hard time doing it with the airbrush...


Dots can be frustrating. You can use a hole punch on stencil paper or ease off the air pressure and take your time. Reducer and good paint goes a long way . Humidity is the enemy for splattering and still frustrates me today.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

viper1 said:


> Ordered some netting not sure how you mean to hold it. With clamps don't they clamp front and back of blade?
> i have tried those cards. But I sure don't get them as nice as yours. All my stencils seem to run or overspray. I have taped to reduce overspray and it seeps underneath. and when I hold stencil above a little i lose the sharpness. At my age some shake is normal too! LOL! Well i'll keep practising but guess i don't have artist in me. Although i love doing this. Gives me something to do on my bad days too!


Cut the netting bigger than the blade. Put it over the front of the blade, gather it behind the blade, give it a few twists, then clamp the twists.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

heatemup said:


> Hetfield, how so you make the circles? Im haveing a hard time doing it with the airbrush...


Dots can be tough. A double action gun really helps so you can control the air pressure. Practice on paper first. Don't try to do it in one sitting. I usually do three or four light coats instead of one heavy one.


----------



## heatemup (Sep 4, 2012)

i bought a iwata eclipse cs. do u use the factory tip or do i need to buy a smaller tip?


----------



## heatemup (Sep 4, 2012)

also can i put createx over powder paint? i take it i will probably have to put a base coat on before i do. thanks guys


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hetfield inn, 
Those are some AMAZING blades! So crisp in detail. Great job.

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

viper1 said:


> Hetfieldinn. How do you manage that netting effect? And. How do you get them black lines so sharp and neat?



Try making a little window with the netting, do the same with your stencil they will be sharp as can be. or lay your blades out on a board with double sided tape, the blades will stick, take a piece of netting and lay it over the top of the blades which will also stick to the tape since it's double sided spray lightly and pull off the netting of choice carefully, doing it this way you can do many at a time depending on how many you lay out.Same thing with stencils.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

More, this work was the first stuff I did when I started about 2 weeks into it. Haven't painted in a couple years. Using the "window" netting and stencil method is pretty idiot proof.


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Kevin are those Tom's spoons .How do you like them.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

silver shad said:


> Kevin are those Tom's spoons .How do you like them.


Yes, I gave them to him! I have ran them and caught fish on them don't run spoons much on Erie though. His Mag size spoon is killer on lake Ontario. Done good on all these, the size and shape is the perfect alewives bait. All his spoons catch fish.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Try making a little window with the netting, do the same with your stencil they will be sharp as can be. or lay your blades out on a board with double sided tape, the blades will stick, take a piece of netting and lay it over the top of the blades which will also stick to the tape since it's double sided spray lightly and pull off the netting of choice carefully, doing it this way you can do many at a time depending on how many you lay out.Same thing with stencils.


Thanks sounds like something might work for me also something i can do. Question if you would airbrush a spoon one color, how many coats do you add to a spoon? I think mine is too thick. I usually get the color in two sprays.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> More, this work was the first stuff I did when I started about 2 weeks into it. Haven't painted in a couple years. Using the "window" netting and stencil method is pretty idiot proof.


Love idiot proof! Got to try.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

viper1 said:


> Thanks sounds like something might work for me also something i can do. Question if you would airbrush a spoon one color, how many coats do you add to a spoon? I think mine is too thick. I usually get the color in two sprays.


Not sure what you mean two sprays? As in to cover the spoon or blade with color ? Depends really what effect do you want


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Not sure what you mean two sprays? As in to cover the spoon or blade with color ? Depends really what effect do you want


When i spray the paint is real light. I believe thats the right way. But if covering the whole spoon the first coat dont hardly show color unless you go back and forth quite a few times. I remember an auto body man telling me once when he sprays the first coat there is no color just looks damp. Is this right. If it is then it would require a lot more sprays with drying time inbetween. I usually spray till color shows pretty well. Then dry and spray again till dark enough. Should i go lighter and more coats?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You need to spray it enough times to get the desired effect however many that may be, obviously you don't want your paint to run, if you are using a double action airbrush lay on enough paint for sufficient coverage to get desired effect. I suggest watching some youtube tutorials on how to paint then practice on paper, always keep scratch paper next to your work area. 

Double action brushes are nice because you can control the amount of air and paint that comes out. If you are whiting out a blade to paint you want to lay it on as thick as possible without it running. Keep a hair dryer handy to hit it between coats so you can breeze through coats, keep two or three projects moving at all times, so you can get a bunch of colors done all at one time, plan your colors so you can spray your blades/spoons and cranks all at once so your not cleaning your gun so often as well. 

You'll get the hang of it, do alot of reading, knowing the tricks and the how is often more important than doing it, airbrushing is pretty easy if you just want stuff to fish with. Obviously getting to the level of some of the guys on hear takes alot of practice and artistic ability but you'll be surprised what even a novice can produce.


----------

